Ask HN: Business owners/managers, what are you doing to prepare for coronavirus? - davidtsong
======
ckorhonen
Currently watching to see how things develop. We've been passing general
guidelines on to employees (follow CDC guidelines, wash hands, stay home if
you're feeling sick.. etc) and making hand sanitizers and tissues available in
the office.

In the event things go south, and given we are NYC-based it's not unlikely,
we're planning on expanding our WFH policy as necessary. Most of our customer
contact is via phone/email so shouldn't be a huge disruption there.

We're also keeping an eye on employee travel to events/conferences, trying to
keep it to the absolute minimum.

